# A New LOTR Adaptation



## RangerStryder (Apr 27, 2009)

Do you think its a good idea to (after 'The Hobbit' of course) re-make the LOTR with another/new director and producers?

Its not that I didnt like what PJ did, but to see how a new adaptation will re-package Tolkien's great novel to us fans.

Probably the technologies are much better and suited for all the battles, images, backgrounds, special effects...etc.

Maybe the new re-packaged LOTR will give each character a deeper meaning and a little more history on why and how the One Ring was made, then maybe we can see some characters that was deleted in PJs version of LOTR.

I dont know how many epic movies was re-made; The Ten Commandments, Spartacus, Cleopatra...are just some of them.

Your opinion pls.


----------



## Voronwen (Apr 27, 2009)

RangerStryder said:


> I dont know how many epic movies was re-made; The Ten Commandments, Spartacus, Cleopatra...are just some of them.


 
I've thought of this myself, but i doubt we'll see it happen in our lifetime.


----------



## WonderBroad (Sep 6, 2009)

RangerStryder said:


> Do you think its a good idea to (after 'The Hobbit' of course) re-make the LOTR with another/new director and producers?


 
Yes! I'd like to see another version that is truer to the book--at the very least, in terms of the dialogue and character details.


----------



## Jorge of Harad (Dec 22, 2009)

An animation with a mature feel and look could be well done and well-received, I think. Imagine a year or two long animated mini-series running on HBO or something along those lines. An all-star voice cast and some top animators. The only thing is that most of best animation is coming out of Japan, and after Rankin/Bass, I really don't think that style works well for LOTR.

On the other hand, Miyazaki's "Princess Mononoke" was a beautiful somewhat similar piece of work. Could Miyazaki pull it off?


----------

